# Resizing Layers in Photoshop 7



## tsukasa (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm having trouble resizing a Layer in a poster i am making in Photoshop 7. How can i resize a Layer that it's already on the poster? I have the ability to move it around the background, but i can't get to resize it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

Howdy

open the image... then on the layer palette hide all but the one you want to size....select the mover tool from the tool palette and click on the layer...that should put the bounding box around the object...you can now grab one of the handles to size it or type a size in the tool bar across the top.

buck


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to 
click on the layer
then edit and use the transform menu to change the size /shape etc of just the layer selected


----------

